# when do you get paid



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

you recieve your job offer which you accept.you fly over.At what point following this do you usually start recieving salary? are salaries normally paid monthly?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bodget said:


> you recieve your job offer which you accept.you fly over.At what point following this do you usually start recieving salary? are salaries normally paid monthly?


Most companies pay their staff on a monthly basis, in arrears, typically around the 28th - 31st of the month.

Your contract should stipulate the frequency at which salaries are paid and would sometimes also include an approximate pay date.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

do you officially start recieving salary the 1st day you cross the doorstep off the company? when you recieve your residency,have had your medical? when are you offically hired?


----------



## _DXB_ (Jan 15, 2010)

I get paid on the 22nd of the month! Ideal when I want to send a few £s home.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

bodget said:


> do you officially start recieving salary the 1st day you cross the doorstep off the company? when you recieve your residency,have had your medical? when are you offically hired?


You first salary is calculated from the day you start working for the company, that is, the first day you set foot through the door. The commencement date of your contract should be clearly stated in your Offer Letter/ Employment Contract and that is the date that you are officially hired from.


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

thanks,I wasn't too clear with my 1st post


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

some companies consider you to have started when you board the plane - assuming they provided the ticket.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Not to put a damper on things but I'm still waiting for my May and June salary and hearsay today advised my next payment will be mid-August


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

petrolhead said:


> Not to put a damper on things but I'm still waiting for my May and June salary and hearsay today advised my next payment will be mid-August


Are you working for a local company / entity ?

I work for an international company and get paid last working day of the month independent of where I live.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

ccr said:


> Are you working for a local company / entity ?
> 
> I work for an international company and get paid last working day of the month independent of where I live.


Actually a British concern - all due to cashflow.......

We're just waiting for a big payout that's due and then hopefully we'll all be paid every month on the dot. I know of a lot of companies that pay salaries in an inconsistent manner and this erratic behaviour transpired when Dubai suffered it's financial demise. 

We're all hanging on in there :tongue1:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> We're all hanging on in there :tongue1:


Don't hang on in there too long, a companies cash flow is it's bosses concern not yours. The payout they are waiting on may never materialise, especially if the debtor is not a "British concern".

Like you are aware of this is an all too common problem here, all they dumped cars at the airport weren't just because people pissed it up the wall. Continue to work in lieu of salary and you may go home skint or worse end up in jail.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Don't hang on in there too long, a companies cash flow is it's bosses concern not yours. The payout they are waiting on may never materialise, especially if the debtor is not a "British concern".
> 
> Like you are aware of this an all too common problem here, all they dumped cars at the airport weren't just because people pissed it up the wall. Continue to work in lieu of salary and you may go home skint or worse end up in jail.


Thanks for that. I know what you're saying and fortunately I trust my boss. Am 99.99% sure there's no problem with getting my money. At least the debtors are big concerns


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> At least the debtors are big concerns


Still no guarantee, there are some notorious non payers that are very well known companies. In fact even pre-recession certain people and companies considered it "good business" to purposely not pay invoices or renegotiate knowing that the creditor will accept "any money is better than no money". Essentially known as pre-meditated theft in our part of the world.

I have no doubt you trust your boss but I'd be risk adverse personally until it clears. Hope it does work out and the very best of luck.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Still no guarantee, there are some notorious non payers that are very well known companies. In fact even pre-recession certain people and companies considered it "good business" to purposely not pay invoices or renegotiate knowing that the creditor will accept "any money is better than no money". Essentially known as pre-meditated theft in our part of the world.
> 
> I have no doubt you trust your boss but I'd be risk adverse personally until it clears. Hope it does work out and the very best of luck.


Thanks Mr. Rossi. Your sentiments are appreciated 

This type of thing is unheard of in UK, kinda makes you realise just how civilised UK is.

I find it incredulous out here that you can be 'told' that you will be working extra days - with NO recompense. Employment laws really do need to be addressed out here but then again guess that's another thread............


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

I just would not turn up for work anymore if I don't get paid...!

No way I would continue to work week after week on empty promises...

Give them a reminder once with a due date where the salary has to be paid...
if they don't pay....don't show up for work !

or do you get paid if you just don't show up anymore and tell them you will catch up with the workload in 2 months ?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

petrolhead said:


> This type of thing is unheard of in UK, kinda makes you realise just how civilised UK is.


Sadly it exists, especially when large companies outsource to SME's and sole traders. I've experienced it from both sides in the design/creative industry but assume it's rampant in most service industries.

Where the UK differs from the UAE is that there is more recourse through the courts, which highlights the importance of a water tight contract prior to undertaking any work. 

The problem is often the small supplier is so excited/blinded to be working with the big name, coupled with fear of loosing the contract, they over look this and end up getting shafted. 

I've sat with a Jaguar driving finance director who had no intention of paying a bill to a small local start up until the day before it went to court. Small companies are more reliant on tighter cash flows and he was dragging it out so they would go bust in the mean time. The sickening thing was the bill was probably less than what he would personally spend on a weekend break. 

Came as no surprise to read years after he'd been sent to prision for financial irregularities, bit of karma perhaps but you kind help wonder how much misery people like this cause to others just trying to get on in the world.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Sadly it exists, especially when large companies outsource to SME's and sole traders. I've experienced it from both sides in the design/creative industry but assume it's rampant in most service industries.
> 
> Where the UK differs from the UAE is that there is more recourse through the courts, which highlights the importance of a water tight contract prior to undertaking any work.
> 
> ...


You're right it is 'sickening' and grossly unfair. B******S!!! Still, what goes around comes around :clap2:


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep, it is unfair....but you can't change that....
but you can change the fact that you spend your precious time for FREE


----------



## bodget (May 24, 2011)

the laws in the uk have made phoenixing in the uk a very lucrative moneymaker for some unscrupulous individuals


----------

